# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Real Madrid C.F.

## Nice_Boy

*REAL MADRID C.F.*

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Tema e re serish me nje trofe te vetem te fituar.Mourinjo 2 vite 2 trofe te Real.Championsin vashdoni akoma shifeni ne ender te pakten sa te jet Mou aty lol

----------


## the admiral

kot tani...
ti nuk e dike fare se si ka ecur reali ne champions para se te shkonte mourinho aty, per ndryshe nuk do flisje fare.
vetem me ardhjen e tij u fut te pakten nder top 4 ekipet.
ne vitet 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009 dhe 2010 reali as ne cerekfinale nuk futej dot.
fetem me ardhjen e mourinhos fitoi kredibilitet.

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Po te besh nga 200 Mln euro merkato cdo sezon,dhe Tirana shko ne gjysem finale te championsit.

----------


## the admiral

> Po te besh nga 200 Mln euro merkato cdo sezon,dhe Tirana shko ne gjysem finale te championsit.


po pse ia furt kot o burre i dheut???
blerjet e bera nga real madrid me ardhjen e mourinhos ishin
özil, khedira, carvalho, di maria, canale dhe leon...
200 mln??? hahahah
e pranon qe ia fute kot, apo jo???

po blerjet e bera nga interi me ardhjen e mourinhos i njeh???
mancini, adriano, quaresma, muntari dhe ca lojtare te rinj...
200 mln edhe ketu??? hahahaha

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Po vetem k. Ronaldo  eshte bler 100 mln euro mer.Tashi po ja fus kot une apo ste intereson ty me i permend te gjitha.Respektoj Realin si klub per historine qe ka,por jo me kto trajner qe  bejn nga 200 mln euro per cdo merkato,dhe ne fund nje trofe te lodhur mezi e fitojne.Reali nuk ka snje futbollist te akademise se vet.

----------


## the admiral

> Po vetem k. Ronaldo  eshte bler 100 mln euro mer.Tashi po ja fus kot une apo ste intereson ty me i permend te gjitha.Respektoj Realin si klub per historine qe ka,por jo me kto trajner qe  bejn nga 200 mln euro per cdo merkato,dhe ne fund nje trofe te lodhur mezi e fitojne.Reali nuk ka snje futbollist te akademise se vet.


ja...
tani e vertetove qe po ia fur kot...
ronaldo dhe kaka (2 blerjet me te shtrenjta) jane bere 1 vit perpara se mou te shkonte tek reali...
informohu pak me mire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mourinho i ka gjetur aty.
pra e gjithe teoria jote shumezohet me ZERO

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ore si ka mundesi qe Mourinho shkon vec ne klubet ku ne merkato gjithmone zbatohet formula: GA ??? --- NA !!!!

Ok,mourinho e gjeti aty dhe Ronaldon dhe Kaka...po kjo s do te thote qe nuk i ka patur ne ekip. Reali,historikisht eshte shquar per blerje te cmendura dhe jo me kot quhet dhe ekipi i Galaktikeve,se cdo lojtar i madh qe shkelqen ne ndonje klub tjeter qe nuk eshte Reali...heret a vone do joshet nga *parate e panumerta* qe Reali do derdhi per ate lojtar.
Pse Mourinho nuk mer njehere kombetaren e Portugalise e te dali kampion Europe me Ronaldon,me Nanin,me Carvalho,me Pepe,me Meireless,Maniche e ca jane ata te tjeret bie fjala ? Perderisa ishte gati per te fituar Ch.L me Realin(ishte lesht po nejse),ekip Spanjoll,e fitoi me Porton,ekip Portugez,e fitoi me Inter,ekip Italian,me Chelsea i ngeci sharra ne gozhde(crendesi kane arsyet),pra ka "pushtuar 75% te Europes".Le te shkoje njehere ne nje klub ku shpenzimet per merkato nuk jane marramendese.Do me nxjeresh si kunderargument admiralo qe car shpenzimesh beri Porto qe mori Ch.L ?? Te gjithe e dimi si vajti ajo ChL,mbahet nder me te shemtuarat e historise,jo per faktin se e mori Porto,po per menyren se si ishte ecuria.
100 here me mire Guss Hiddink ose Van Gaal sesa Mourinho !

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Ska se si te shumezohet me zero teoria ime.

Edhe po qe se eshte bler nje vit me pare ronaldo,po real i ka shpenzuar te gjith ato lek


perfundimi asnje trofe.


Meqe jemi te mou jot i dashur,dhe ky ca ka dashur lojtar,klubi ja ka blere.

Perfundimi,2 trofe te lodhur qe mund ti fitonte cdo trajner i mundshem me ate grup 


lojtaresh dhe ate buxhet qe ke real madrid.


Kjo eshte dhe arsyeje qe une mot e jete kam qen anti real madrid.

Klubi qe harxhon me shume lek ne cdo merkato,dhe qe nuk i jep prioritet akademise  dhe talenteve te vet.

----------


## the admiral

> Ska se si te shumezohet me zero teoria ime.
> 
> Edhe po qe se eshte bler nje vit me pare ronaldo,po real i ka shpenzuar te gjith ato lek
> 
> perfundimi asnje trofe.
> 
> Meqe jemi te mou jot i dashur,dhe ky ca ka dashur lojtar,klubi ja ka blere.
> 
> Perfundimi,2 trofe te lodhur qe mund ti fitonte cdo trajner i mundshem me ate grup 
> ...


teroia jote shumezohet me zero pasi as reali e as interi nuk ka bere blerje bombastike me ardhjen e mourinhos.
te tregova blerjet e bera nga keto 2 klube ma ardhjen e mourinhos....

ti mendove qe ronaldo ka shkuar tek reali ne te njejtin vit qe ka shkuar mou. kjo tregon qe nuk je i mireinformuar.

----------


## the admiral

> Ore si ka mundesi qe Mourinho shkon vec ne klubet ku ne merkato gjithmone zbatohet formula: GA ??? --- NA !!!!
> 
> Ok,mourinho e gjeti aty dhe Ronaldon dhe Kaka...po kjo s do te thote qe nuk i ka patur ne ekip. Reali,historikisht eshte shquar per blerje te cmendura dhe jo me kot quhet dhe ekipi i Galaktikeve,se cdo lojtar i madh qe shkelqen ne ndonje klub tjeter qe nuk eshte Reali...heret a vone do joshet nga *parate e panumerta* qe Reali do derdhi per ate lojtar.
> Pse Mourinho nuk mer njehere kombetaren e Portugalise e te dali kampion Europe me Ronaldon,me Nanin,me Carvalho,me Pepe,me Meireless,Maniche e ca jane ata te tjeret bie fjala ? Perderisa ishte gati per te fituar Ch.L me Realin(ishte lesht po nejse),ekip Spanjoll,e fitoi me Porton,ekip Portugez,e fitoi me Inter,ekip Italian,me Chelsea i ngeci sharra ne gozhde(crendesi kane arsyet),pra ka "pushtuar 75% te Europes".Le te shkoje njehere ne nje klub ku shpenzimet per merkato nuk jane marramendese.Do me nxjeresh si kunderargument admiralo qe car shpenzimesh beri Porto qe mori Ch.L ?? Te gjithe e dimi si vajti ajo ChL,mbahet nder me te shemtuarat e historise,jo per faktin se e mori Porto,po per menyren se si ishte ecuria.
> 100 here me mire Guss Hiddink ose Van Gaal sesa Mourinho !


tani ti flet ne menyre subjektive dhe eshte normale pasi je tifoz i barcelones dhe eshte e kote te diskutohet.
ashtu si une e kam te veshtire te jeme objektiv nese flas per guardiolen si trajner.
them vetem: le te shohim cfare do beje ai ne ndonje ekip tjeter.

mou ka fituar kudo qe ka shkuar. kete nuk e them une, por faktet. faktet thone qe eshte nder trajnere me fitues ne aktivitet.
kete nuk e hedh poshte as ti, as angel e as te gjithe te tjeret qe e urrejne.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> tani ti flet ne menyre subjektive dhe eshte normale pasi je tifoz i barcelones dhe eshte e kote te diskutohet.
> ashtu si une e kam te veshtire te jeme objektiv nese flas per guardiolen si trajner.
> them vetem: le te shohim cfare do beje ai ne ndonje ekip tjeter.
> 
> mou ka fituar kudo qe ka shkuar. kete nuk e them une, por faktet. faktet thone qe eshte nder trajnere me fitues ne aktivitet.
> kete nuk e hedh poshte as ti, as angel e as te gjithe te tjeret qe e urrejne.


Ore ti shtrengoje mouleshin,fute ne tenxhere dhe piji lengun,nuk ta mer njeri.
Ideja eshte kjo: MOURINHO,NE CDO KLUB QE KA VAJTUR...KANE QENE KLUBE ME KAPITAL TE MADH !!!! Te vjen mire,s te vjen mire...kjo eshte e verteta ! 
Dhe e verteta tjeter qe ti nuk e mohon dot,eshte se po ato klube kane bere cmendurira ne merkato(dhe cmendurirat Mourinho i ka pasur si karta per te luajtur).
Crendesi ka se Reali e bleu Ronaldon perpara se te vinte Mourinho ? Pse nuk vajti te Swansea Mourinho po vajti atje ku ishte leku ? Trajner i madh nuk behesh vetem duke mar superklube e duke i dhene nga nje kupe(qofshin keto klube qe kane nje hark te madh kohor pa fituar ate trofe). Edhe Maradona....vajti te Napoli e ngriti ne maje dhe mori *edhe me shume emer*(jo se mori emer te Napoli).
Edhe Guardiola psh,ishte te Barcelona,beri shume emer...po llogarit sa emer do bej sikur te mari Espanyol e te fitoje Europa League...sic po ben Bielsa me Bilbao psh.Bilbao deri para pak vitesh nuk ka pasur asnje lojtar *qe nuk ka qene bask ne ekip*. Me korigjo nqs gabohem.Shiko tani se ku ka vajtur.Lufton ne dy fronte per dy trofe te ndryshem.Redknapp,e ngriti Tottenham si skuader,dhe lakohet gjithandej per emer.Domenek psh qe kishte Francen,e nxori grope dhe u sfumua komplet si emer.UNE NUK I HEQ MOU TROFETE...thjesht po te them qe Mourinho ka vajtur ne ekipe te kamur deri ne fyt me para.Per kete ,edhe po kundershtove,nuk eshte se do thuash ndonje gje me te vertete se kjo qe thash,eshte evidente ajo me siper.

----------


## Endri_

Zihuni ,kercisni e bertisni gjithe diten  :ngerdheshje: . Morinjo eshte trajneri me i mire sot per sot. Mua sme intereson ke ka ble ,si e ka ble dhe sa para ka shpenzuar ,mua me intereson qe ky trajner di te beje ekip. Kaka dhe ronaldon i kishte dhe pellegrini ne mos gaboj para se t'vinte Morinjo por nuk beri dot asgje. Ndonjehere eshte me e veshtire te besh nje ekip me yje sesa te gjesh nje ekip te konsoliduar me yje sic e gjeti Guardiola. Morinjo si tek Porto ,chelsi ,interi ,Reali ,ne nje kohe shume te shkurter ka nxjerre ekipe fituese.

Kur shkoi tek chelsi nuk kerkoi revolucion sic beri ranieri para nje viti ,por beri 2-3 blerje + blerjet e ranierit dhe formoi nje ekip qe ne 2 vjet e gjysem fitoi 6 trofe. Edhe tek interi po ashu nuk kerkoi super yje ,mori nje milito nga xhenoa ,nje snajder nga Reali ,nje etto nga Barca dhe fitoi champions league kur ne fakt kto lojtar ishin te padeshiruar ne klubet e tyre (hiq militon). Me pak fjale eshte nje njeri qe sado antipatik te duket hakun qe eshte trajneri me i mire ne bote sja mohon dot askush.

Jam kurioz te shoh Guardiolen ne nje ekip tjeter ,me 22 lojtar te panjohur.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Zihuni ,kercisni e bertisni gjithe diten . Morinjo eshte trajneri me i mire sot per sot. Mua sme intereson ke ka ble ,si e ka ble dhe sa para ka shpenzuar ,mua me intereson qe ky trajner di te beje ekip. Kaka dhe ronaldon i kishte dhe pellegrini ne mos gaboj para se t'vinte Morinjo por nuk beri dot asgje. Ndonjehere eshte me e veshtire te besh nje ekip me yje sesa te gjesh nje ekip te konsoliduar me yje sic e gjeti Guardiola. Morinjo si tek Porto ,chelsi ,interi ,Reali ,ne nje kohe shume te shkurter ka nxjerre ekipe fituese.
> 
> Kur shkoi tek chelsi nuk kerkoi revolucion sic beri ranieri para nje viti ,por beri 2-3 blerje + blerjet e ranierit dhe formoi nje ekip qe ne 2 vjet e gjysem fitoi 6 trofe. Edhe tek interi po ashu nuk kerkoi super yje ,mori nje milito nga xhenoa ,nje snajder nga Reali ,nje etto nga Barca dhe fitoi champions league kur ne fakt kto lojtar ishin te padeshiruar ne klubet e tyre (hiq militon). Me pak fjale eshte nje njeri qe sado antipatik te duket hakun qe eshte trajneri me i mire ne bote sja mohon dot askush.
> 
> Jam kurioz te shoh Guardiolen ne nje ekip tjeter ,me 22 lojtar te panjohur.


e njejta fjali duhet te vleje dhe per mourinhon,te jesh kurioz ta shohesh me 22 te panjohur.I panjohur te duket Lampard? Terry? Robben? DROGBA? Peter Cech,qe ne ate kohe mund te thuhet se ishte trajneri me i mire ne bote? Edhe Carvalho ka qene ne kulm atehere. Te panjohur jane keta?

----------


## Endri_

> e njejta fjali duhet te vleje dhe per mourinhon,te jesh kurioz ta shohesh me 22 te panjohur.I panjohur te duket Lampard? Terry? Robben? DROGBA? Peter Cech,qe ne ate kohe mund te thuhet se ishte trajneri me i mire ne bote? Edhe Carvalho ka qene ne kulm atehere. Te panjohur jane keta?


Po flasim per 2004 shoku.

Drogba sapo ishte ble nga marseja. Robben sapo ishte ble nga Psv. Lampardi s'kishte shume qe ishte ble nga west hami ,ndersa Terry s'kishte shume qe ishte afirmuar si kapiten i ekipit. 2 te parit ishin te panjohur per futbollin anglez ,ndersa 2 te fundit ishin yje ne rritje qe skishin lidhje me famen qe kane sot.

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

> Po flasim per 2004 shoku.
> 
> Drogba sapo ishte ble nga marseja. Robben sapo ishte ble nga Psv. Lampardi s'kishte shume qe ishte ble nga west hami ,ndersa Terry s'kishte shume qe ishte afirmuar si kapiten i ekipit. 2 te parit ishin te panjohur per futbollin anglez ,ndersa 2 te fundit ishin yje ne rritje qe skishin lidhje me famen qe kane sot.


Se kuptoj pse del ne kontradite po me veten tende????

Drogba ate vit doli golashenuesi me i mire ne France,si dhe lojatari me i mire ne kampjonatin Francez.Pra ishte sulmuesi me i kerkuar nga te gjith ekipet ne ate vit.Pikerishte Drogba.Kalojme te Robben,e njejta gje vlen dhe per te.U pa si nga talentet me premtues,si i tille doli dhe me pas kur ja pam te gjith vlerat.Gjithashtu dhe Robben kerkohej nga shum klube Europiane,por Abramovic ja plotesoi kte deshire Mourinjos.Lampard ishte i konfirmuar si lojatar kalibri.Zevendes kapiten te Anglia ne ate koh,gjithashtu dhe nje nga mesfushoret me te mire ne ate periudh kohe ne premier lige.Dhe Lampard nje nga yjet e ekipit.Terry,ate vit u percaktua mbrojtesi me i mire ne bot per rolin e vet.Sa per karvaljon qe ke permend me siper,ai gjithashtu ishte mbrojtes i konfirmuar te nivelit te larte,kur 2 vite me pare kishte fituar kupen uefa kampjonat portugez si dhe championsin...


Ti permende gjith lojataret qe kan qen yjet e futbollit ne ate kohe dhe tashi te gjith jan ne perendim te karrieres.Je koplet aut kontraditor me ato qe permend.

Me vjen keq.

----------


## Endri_

Carvalon une se kam permend fare ,por nejse. Duket sa shume e ke lexu postimin tim.

Se kuptoj pse duhet me pas shpirt kundershtimi per gjithcka.

Po ke interi cin yll gjeti qe fitoi champions murinjo? Apo materazzin me kivun lol. Ose ke porto me dekon dhe beny mc'carthy n'sulm qe sot lun ne afriken e jugut  :ngerdheshje: 

Inat mund ta kesh ,por hakun mos ja moho. Kur te iki pa fitu asgje nga nje ekip atehere kemi drejte te gjithe ta gjykojme. Per aq kohe sa eshte fitues ta mbyll gojen ty dhe mua bashke me trofe. Ti pastaj bertit nate e dite po deshe.

----------


## the admiral

mourinho po behet trajneri i vetem qe ka fituar kampionate ne 4 shtete te ndryshme...
asnje trajner nuk ia ka arritur me pare. ASNJE....
nuk e kuptoj se si mund te shash nje trajner te tille.
mund ta urreni si person, por si trajner.......... nuk keni goje ta shani.

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Se kuptoj pse duhet te kalosh tashi tek Interi i Mourinjos,nderkoh qe ishim tu diskutuar per ato cka une te kisha cituar pak me siper Endri.Ok,gjithsesi une po te jap pergjigje edhe per Mourinjen e Interit.Ai e gjeti ekin gati sic ka gjetur cdo ekip ku ka shkuar si trajner.Te Interi Mourinjo  gjeti nje grup lojataresh te arfimuar dhe ne kulmin e vet.Interi kishte 3 vite radhazi qe fitonte kampjonatin Italjan dhe ishte nje ekip solid i ber gati nga Mancini.Pastaj Interi ka shpenzuar shuma te medha per te arritur te ato suksese qe ka.Pra Mourinjo kudo qe ka shkuar,ka pasur ne dispozicjon buxhet maximal per merkato.Mourinjon une do ta quaja nje trajner te madh po ta shikoja nje dit ne ndonje  klub me buxhet mesatar dhe ti jepte prioritet  talenteve te klubit ku ai do te ishte i pari.Ne fund pastaj ta shikonim sa trofe do te fitonte.Pra te rrime shtrembe e te flasim dret.Ne fillimet e tij si trajner,me sakt vitin e par kur ka drejtuar Chelsin une vet kam pas shum respekt dhe simpati.Por me vone ai doli ne identitetin e tij.Dua te them se kishte lojataret bme te paguar dhe me te mire ne bote dhe prap se prap ai bente nje loje te shumtuar mbrojtese dhe nje futboll mjaft te shemtuar.

----------


## Endri_

> Se kuptoj pse duhet te kalosh tashi tek Interi i Mourinjos,nderkoh qe ishim tu diskutuar per ato cka une te kisha cituar pak me siper Endri.Ok,gjithsesi une po te jap pergjigje edhe per Mourinjen e Interit.Ai e gjeti ekin gati sic ka gjetur cdo ekip ku ka shkuar si trajner.Te Interi Mourinjo  gjeti nje grup lojataresh te arfimuar dhe ne kulmin e vet.Interi kishte 3 vite radhazi qe fitonte kampjonatin Italjan dhe ishte nje ekip solid i ber gati nga Mancini.Pastaj Interi ka shpenzuar shuma te medha per te arritur te ato suksese qe ka.Pra Mourinjo kudo qe ka shkuar,ka pasur ne dispozicjon buxhet maximal per merkato.Mourinjon une do ta quaja nje trajner te madh po ta shikoja nje dit ne ndonje  klub me buxhet mesatar dhe ti jepte prioritet  talenteve te klubit ku ai do te ishte i pari.Ne fund pastaj ta shikonim sa trofe do te fitonte.Pra te rrime shtrembe e te flasim dret.Ne fillimet e tij si trajner,me sakt vitin e par kur ka drejtuar Chelsin une vet kam pas shum respekt dhe simpati.Por me vone ai doli ne identitetin e tij.Dua te them se kishte lojataret bme te paguar dhe me te mire ne bote dhe prap se prap ai bente nje loje te shumtuar mbrojtese dhe nje futboll mjaft te shemtuar.


Ca citove ti mer amon? :ngerdheshje:  qe t'paska ngel qefi qe kalova ke interi.lol

Me pak fjale sme the asgje. Me the qe Drogba ishte me i miri ne france dhe kerkohej nga gjithe evropa ,ndersa robbenin nje talent shume premtues? Edhe ku doje me dale me kte? Te jesh golshenuesi me i mire ne france nuk eshte e thene se do shkelqesh ne angli. Edhe per robbenin ishte e njejta gje ne at kohe ,biles ke chelsi me shume ka qene i demtum sesa ne fushe. Edhe ai gourcuff erdhi me buje ke milani nga bordoja ,por as nji vit u kthy prap ne france ,sdo t'thote qe je me i miri ke fshati jot dhe do shkelqesh ke fshati im lol. Pra ne at kohe qe mori morinjo chelsin kto qe permende ti ishin lojtar te panjohur ,per gjysmen e ekipit ishte hera pare qe lunin ne premier league. Sdo as laps as kalem ta kuptosh qe 2 kampionate rrjesht ,3 kupa anglie ,2 gjysemfinale championsi ishin shenja te mjaftueshme qe ky trajner eshte goxha i mire.

Edhe Lampardi ska qene kurre zv kapiten i anglise ne kohen e morinjos ke chelsi ,ne ate kohe ishte koha beckamit , Gary neville ,scholes ,butt ,s.cambell  ,gerrard..e shume kokrra tjer ke anglia para se ti vinte rradha lampardit  :shkelje syri: 

Nejse sdo zgjatem shume. Ti ke mendimin tend dhe ashu mbaje ,nfund tfundit kemi mendime te ndryshme. Per mu morinjo mbetet trajneri me i mire ne bote per momentin ,takticien i shkelqyer dhe njeri qe i nxjerr jo 100% lojtarve ,por 120% nga max i tyre. Kjo eshte dhe arsyja pse ky Real shenon 112 gola 3 neshje pa maru kampionati  :shkelje syri: . Futboll mjaft i shemtuar n'fakt lol

----------

